# Silentium ~ Arcane Arts on the cover of CPU Magazine.



## prosser13




----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 


















Heyah, Prosser!

Ya know, part of the process was the questionnaire. One of the questions was in regards to the naming of the case, and I mentioned you as it was your idea... recall that day in IM (iirc)?

You said, "Silentium"... I said, "oooohhhhh".









Sadly, the credit was not given to you.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heyah, Prosser!

Ya know, part of the process was the questionnaire. One of the questions was in regards to the naming of the case, and I mentioned you as it was your idea... recall that day in IM (iirc)?

You said, "Silentium"... I said, "oooohhhhh".









Sadly, the credit was not given to you.




















I remember that day.

The beauty of this case is not in it's name though


----------



## Swazi88

awesome!


----------



## iandroo888

nice nice ! way to go syrillian ^^


----------



## Mmansueto

Congrats man. That case is a beaut.


----------



## Error 404

Wow - I knew this was amazing (okay, it's Syr's case, that may be a given







)..I think imma go buy a copy and put it on my wall


----------



## DarkNite

Holy moly


----------



## franz

That figures. Just as my subscription is running out, an OCN member makes front page. I will have to plan a trip to Borders this weekend.

Congrats.


----------



## catmmm

aww yay congrats







<3


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks Guys and Gal.









I'm still waiting to get my copy. Generally the issues show up a month or so in advance.

I'm quite excited!


----------



## mega_option101

Well Done Syrillian!


----------



## CattleRustler

wicked!


----------



## tofunater

Congrats on being recognized for your work, it is well deserved.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Well Done Syrillian!









Why, thank you Mr. Mega-nator!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
wicked!




























Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Congrats on being recognized for your work, it is well deserved.









Thanks, Tofu.

I was really hoping for this, and I am very happy and proud that it came to be.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

you never cease to baffle us Syrillian.


----------



## Krusher33

Way to go!


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


you never cease to *make* us *proud* Syrillian.


fix'd


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


you never cease to *baffle* us Syrillian.


... I get that a lot









Also adjectives such as, "wierd", "odd", "reclusive", and "uni-bomber"









lol... my Boss calls me the last one. She is convinced that I am some kind of weapons-builder. lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*









Way to go!










Yay! Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofunater*


fix'd










Awwww... thanks, Tofu.

*high-five*


----------



## lonnie5000

Wow thats awesome! Congratz!


----------



## zacbrain

DUUUUDe. congrats!

i'd be totally like :0 if someone put some work of mine on a mag, well something that looks like i really put some effort into it. lol.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*


Wow thats awesome! Congratz!


















to you Lonnie.

Thanks for the Congratz!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


DUUUUDe. congrats!

i'd be totally like :0 if someone put some work of mine on a mag, well something that looks like i really put some effort into it. lol.



Zack!









Danke, Bro!


----------



## omaryunus

as always Syrillian you AMAZE the world with your skill







congrats


----------



## xlastshotx

Wow, that is so awesome. That case is easily one of the nicest cases that I have seen, even from the beginning of the build. And now its on a magazine


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:

Silentium is a seamless blend of disparate visual styles that create a sense of mystery and power unrivaled by any of the mods we've *featured in MRN to date.*
This is a powerful statement.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
as always Syrillian you AMAZE the world with your skill







congrats

Thanks for your kind words, Omar.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Wow, that is so awesome. That case is easily one of the nicest cases that I have seen, even from the beginning of the build. *And now its on a magazine*
















I'm still not sure that this is reality.... but if it is some kind of fantasy concocted in my mind, then I will enjoy it until the medication kicks in.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
This is a powerful statement.

Oh my... yes... I am not certain how to react to such a statement, so I leave it at:







/


----------



## Krusher33

Not sure how it works in the case modding world, but do companies inquire about case mods? Do you think you'll be getting a call on it? Or do they just look at your work and do one of their own based off it?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Not sure how it works in the case modding world, but do companies inquire about case mods? Do you think you'll be getting a call on it? Or do they just look at your work and do one of their own based off it?


I'm not really sure how it works either, as I am a hobbyist.

I do recieve requests for commissions from private parties, but my current commission will most likely be my last.

I have received a few inquires about Silentium to see if it was for sale, but it is not.

If you are inquiring about design-concepts and their use, then it is free-game afaik. I suppose one could submit for a design patent...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I'm not really sure how it works either, as I am a hobbyist.

I do recieve requests for commissions from private parties, but my current commission will most likely be my last.

I have received a few inquires about Silentium to see if it was for sale, but it is not.

If you are inquiring about design-concepts and their use, then it is free-game afaik. I suppose one could submit for a design patent...

That'll be the day when every case mod hobbyist puts patents on all their designs.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i know im late, but a huge congrats Syr, this definitely deserved the recognition


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i know im late, but a huge congrats Syr, this definitely deserved the recognition










Thanks Schubster







Much appreciated.

I finally got my copy of CPU Magazine on Saturday.... kinda wierd and all, but it still gave me the warm and fuzzies.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


That'll be the day when every case mod hobbyist puts patents on all their designs.


Lol. No kidding. At 500-US bucks/design patent, I don't see it as very cost effective (if that is the correct term), nor very practical.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks Schubster







Much appreciated.
I finally got my copy of CPU Magazine on Saturday.... kinda wierd and all, but it still gave me the warm and fuzzies.









Oh? Note to self: Must go to barnes n nobles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Lol. No kidding. At 500-US bucks/design patent, I don't see it as very cost effective (if that is the correct term), nor very practical.









You just wait. Someone (you most likely) will come up with a new design that optimizes in every aspect and put a patent on it. Then some big shot offers multiple thousand dollars to buy the patent.


----------



## NrGx

Just saw this now, but my congratulations are undiminished. Well done.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, NrGx.









Krusher ~ "multiple thousand dollars", you say....









heh... not this monkey; only a pipe dream for me. Such grandeur is reserved for the likes of CyberDruid, Bill Owens, and others of that caliber.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thank you, NrGx.









Krusher ~ "multiple thousand dollars", you say....









heh... not this monkey; only a pipe dream for me. *Such grandeur is reserved for the likes of CyberDruid, Bill Owens, and others of that caliber.*


don't be so modest, you are right up there with them Syr.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
don't be so modest, you are right up there with them Syr.

Yeah, seriously. Once your case is in any magazine... you become elite.

Unless you like being the "starving artist".


----------



## max302

I got my issue of CPU in the mail and I was like !!!!! IT'S SILENTIUM !!!!!!!! That's our homeboy's box on the friggin cover!!!!!

Pretty cool! It's about time you made the cover page of something!


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max302*


That's our homeboy's box on the friggin cover!!!!!


Syr, your so gangster


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I'm still not sure that this is reality.... but if it is some kind of fantasy concocted in my mind, then I will enjoy it until the medication kicks in. 










If your creative fantasies had been captured by drums/guitar instead of PC's,

your name would already be synonymous with Led Zeppelin! Seriously.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


don't be so modest, you are right up there with them Syr.


Very kind of you to say so, Schubie.

I'll try to try.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Yeah, seriously. Once your case is in any magazine... you become elite.

Unless you like being the "starving artist".


no,no... I don't do starving... Imma glutton at times.

*nom nom nom*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max302*


I got my issue of CPU in the mail and I was like !!!!! IT'S SILENTIUM !!!!!!!! That's our homeboy's box on the friggin cover!!!!!

Pretty cool! It's about time you made the cover page of something!


Heyah, Max302.

Thanks for the "homeboy"... makes me feel part of the community.










*warm and fuzzies*










Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Syr, your so gangster











Werd!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


If your creative fantasies had been captured by drums/guitar instead of PC's,

your name would already be synonymous with Led Zeppelin! Seriously.




















My goodness, Dryad. You sure know how to make a full-grown man blush.








<----- see?

Thank you.


----------



## CyberDruid

Just pulled my head out of my ass long enough to see what everyone else is doing and lo my friend DC has gotten yet more fame and well-earned prestige. You are a modding Icon now.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Maestro.

.... or should I say, "Werd, Dawg".


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats Syr!!

Well deserved.


----------



## meticadpa

Congrats man, you're not just god of modding, you're also a really kind guy







(I'm referring to the package you sent Heroin Rob).

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Syrillian

Very kind of you to say so, meticadpa.

And thank you Litlratt for the congratulations.


----------



## kimosabi

CD&DC PC's. "We mod, you nod". Wouldn't that be a nice symbiosis, don't you think?

Nice one Syr!


----------



## Syrillian

I would serve my Maestro to the best of my ability.

But man! how I would love to get me mitts on his tools.... erm... wait... that don't sound quite right.









I covet his workshop.


----------



## Aura

The finest case-builder I've ever seen still appears to be rocking out.

Congrats bro







.


----------



## wierdo124

Fumpy bump. Amazing achievement, Syrillian.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Aura and Wierdo.









Still chugging along on my current project. Takin' it slow and steady.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

its Syr ^


----------



## Syrillian

Lol @ me.

Slow-noob is reaaaallly sloooow...

P.S. Sloth-boy needs to lay of the...erm... well, ya know what I mean


----------



## wierdo124




----------



## Krusher33

Bumpers.


----------

